# This is why I make soap!



## VikingChick (May 22, 2021)

My son is in college but has been staying with us at home for the last couple of semesters, doing classes online. He’s decided to take some time off school and spend the next several months at his dad‘s house. He’s been gone from my house for two weeks, but is now back for a week to watch our pups while we go away. One of the first things he said to me was, “Mom, can I take some of your soaps back to Rochester with me? I miss your soap.” I guess once you get used to real soap, you miss it when you don’t have it!


----------



## Zing (May 22, 2021)

I love this post!!!  My son just graduated from college and was constantly asking me for soap and lotion bars for himself and his homies.  He starts a job soon and has an apartment and told me that he wants to learn my ways because he is trying to reduce the amount of packaging he consumes.  What's the saying about the acorn growing?


----------



## VikingChick (May 23, 2021)

Zing said:


> he is trying to reduce the amount of packaging he consumes.



My daughter is pretty environmentally conscious too so I see her being the same way.


----------



## AliOop (May 24, 2021)

Zing said:


> What's the saying about the acorn growing?


I believe it is FALLING, not growing.   But in all seriousness, how cool to see him learning your wise ways. Way to go, Daddy Zing!


----------



## Shy1 (May 24, 2021)

Zing said:


> I love this post!!!  My son just graduated from college and was constantly asking me for soap and lotion bars for himself and his homies.  He starts a job soon and has an apartment and told me that he wants to learn my ways because he is trying to reduce the amount of packaging he consumes.  What's the saying about the acorn growing?


So how do you tote around a lotion bar? After I started making them for a while I kept them in a ziplock bag in my purse or in a dish on my desk (or gave them to people with a little dish to keep them in) but now I mostly put them in tins and reuse them. Just curious how other folks do it.


----------



## Zing (May 24, 2021)

Shy1 said:


> So how do you tote around a lotion bar? After I started making them for a while I kept them in a ziplock bag in my purse or in a dish on my desk (or gave them to people with a little dish to keep them in) but now I mostly put them in tins and reuse them. Just curious how other folks do it.


Same here, little tins.  I buy like the entire Michaels or Joanns inventory.  My wife found a motherlode from Poland or somewhere.  We save them and our friends and family return them asking for refills.


----------



## AliOop (May 25, 2021)

More tins for the lotion bars! I am currently hoarding some from @cmzaha that have clear lids, which for some reason, I really really like. So when I make lotion bars as gifts for others, it is a huge internal battle to decide whether the recipient is clear-lid-tin-worthy, or  they just get a regular tin.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 25, 2021)

Shy1 said:


> So how do you tote around a lotion bar? After I started making them for a while I kept them in a ziplock bag in my purse or in a dish on my desk (or gave them to people with a little dish to keep them in) but now I mostly put them in tins and reuse them. Just curious how other folks do it.


Good Question' Id think the tins as you mentioned is a good idea or small snap type container.  Maybe if the amount  of the lotion bar is larger in a twist up type tube'  What size are your Lotion Bars? 
I'm going to make a body butter' but mine will be tiny, a one time use size' I'm thinking of what I gonna put them in as well. I'd probably go w/ a tin deep enough I can stack them w/ a wax paper between to keep them from sticking & clean or I may go a little larger & use a twist type tube that way it's just easier to use & reuse.


----------



## earlene (May 25, 2021)

Zing said:


> I love this post!!!  My son just graduated from college and was constantly asking me for soap and lotion bars for himself and his homies.  He starts a job soon and has an apartment and told me that he wants to learn my ways because he is trying to reduce the amount of packaging he consumes.  What's the saying about the acorn growing?



Mighty oaks from little acorns grow.

So your son is going to be a mighty oak!  Cool. 




AliOop said:


> I believe it is FALLING, not growing.


I haven't heard this one.  What is it?


----------



## dibbles (May 25, 2021)

earlene said:


> Mighty oaks from little acorns grow.
> 
> So your son is going to be a mighty oak!  Cool.
> 
> ...


Is it 'the apple doesn't fall far from the tree'?


----------



## AliOop (May 25, 2021)

dibbles said:


> Is it 'the apple doesn't fall far from the tree'?


Yes, I’ve heard both apple and acorn, and hadn’t heard the one quoted by Earlene. So Zing was right, and I learned something new.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 25, 2021)

dibbles said:


> Is it 'the apple doesn't fall far from the tree'?


"Apple Doesn't Fall Far From The Tree"  is what i've always heard.


----------



## Zing (May 25, 2021)

earlene said:


> Mighty oaks from little acorns grow.
> 
> So your son is going to be a mighty oak!  Cool.
> 
> ...


I think I've merged together two idioms.   #CovidBrain


----------



## KimW (May 25, 2021)

Zing said:


> I think I've merged together two idioms.   #CovidBrain


The first time I told our son to go get the "Common American Idioms Book" he thought I said "Idiots", and almost started crying.  I laughed.  I know I'm a terrible, but it was just so funny not only because he was a drama king but because I thought, "How Freudian of you..."


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 25, 2021)

„Der Apfel fällt nicht weit vom Stamm“ in German. Can't help myself but once again I find that in German it sounds more poetic/rhythmic/musical.


----------



## Steve85569 (May 25, 2021)

Yep. All of the above.
My son and his husband will stop by to visit and raid the soap basket.
They also help keep my habit supplied. I got loaf molds and cutters for my recent birthday.


----------



## SoapSisters (May 26, 2021)

Yes! My 22 year old daughter is backpacking in Central America now. She insisted on taking a few bars of my soap, despite the weight it added to her pack. She likes it! she likes it!


----------



## VikingChick (May 26, 2021)

SoapSisters said:


> Yes! My 22 year old daughter is backpacking in Central America now. She insisted on taking a few bars of my soap, despite the weight it added to her pack. She likes it! she likes it!


My 23 yo daughter is in Central America too! She’ll be home for a few weeks in June and also wants to take some back with her. We’ll probably even make some soap while she’s here. ❤


----------



## Shy1 (May 27, 2021)

What size are your Lotio


Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Good Question' Id think the tins as you mentioned is a good idea or small snap type container.  Maybe if the amount  of the lotion bar is larger in a twist up type tube'  What size are your Lotion Bars?
> I'm going to make a body butter' but mine will be tiny, a one time use size' I'm thinking of what I gonna put them in as well. I'd probably go w/ a tin deep enough I can stack them w/ a wax paper between to keep them from sticking & clean or I may go a little larger & use a twist type tube that way it's just easier to use & reuse.


My bars are about an ounce and meant mostly for hands I guess because I made them so small. In tins I put about 1.75 oz. I never thought about a twist type tube. Do you mean like one for a fat chapstick?


----------



## anokea (Oct 5, 2021)

Zing said:


> Same here, little tins.  I buy like the entire Michaels or Joanns inventory.  My wife found a motherlode from Poland or somewhere.  We save them and our friends and family return them asking for refills.


I ordered 4 oz through Uline, which work out perfect for a 2 oz bar.  Relatively cheap, too.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 5, 2021)

Shy1 said:


> What size are your Lotio
> 
> My bars are about an ounce and meant mostly for hands I guess because I made them so small. In tins I put about 1.75 oz. I never thought about a twist type tube. Do you mean like one for a fat chapstick?


That would work the twist up like deodorant tube. Or just a little tin w/ a pretty paper would work.   I have not made them yet but considered both containers for the body bar & I'm in favor of the little size body butter like the size of a thin mint chocolate candy, for a one time use. NS have tiny small molds in different shapes. & tins too in different sizes.


----------



## Íbera (Oct 6, 2021)

KimW said:


> The first time I told our son to go get the "Common American Idioms Book" he
> thought I said "Idiots", and almost started crying.  I laughed.  I know I'm a terrible, but it was just so funny not only because he was a drama king but because I thought, "How Freudian of you..."



 Thank you for the tip, I'll try to find this book since I don't catch several things 
So, these sayings mean the same?
_"Mighty oaks from little acorns grow.
the apple doesn't fall far from the tree"_
and if it's not too much to ask, when are they used? When someone wants to refer to what?

Its true the home-made soaps are something irreplaceable and once you start using them can't go back, and when traveling it doesn't matter the weight you carry but there have to be the precious bars.


----------



## Babyshoes (Oct 6, 2021)

Íbera said:


> Thank you for the tip, I'll try to find this book since I don't catch several things
> So, these sayings mean the same?
> _"Mighty oaks from little acorns grow.
> the apple doesn't fall far from the tree"_
> and if it's not too much to ask, when are they used? When someone wants to refer to what?



They're not quite the same, they were muddled up earlier.

The one about mighty oaks means that big things often have small, humble beginnings. Often referring to achievements, or projects. Also used to refer to the smallest amount of potential in children. 
The apple one is used when children have similar traits to their parents.


----------



## Íbera (Oct 6, 2021)

Babyshoes said:


> They're not quite the same, they were muddled up earlier.
> 
> The one about mighty oaks means that big things often have small, humble beginnings. Often referring to achievements, or projects. Also used to refer to the smallest amount of potential in children.
> The apple one is used when children have similar traits to their parents.


Thank you for your explanation, I appreciate it.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl (Oct 6, 2021)

Alas, my kids (who are admittedly teenagers and think EVERYTHING is embarrassing) think my soapmaking obsession is "cringey".  But I'm happy and my husband and friends are fans, so it's all good...


----------

